# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  про детские игрушки

## Домик в деревне

Известно, что самые интересные игрушки находятся в руках у родителей. 
Но я спрошу про игрушки, чем вы руководствуетесь, покупая их? Сколько их у вас? (2, 3, 4 сундука)? Как они хранятся? Что пользуется популярность? Расскажите, очень нужна средняя температура по больнице. 

У нас игрушек, я считаю, много. Несколько средних контейнеров. Периодически игрушки я убираю, достаю старо-новые, чтобы не надоедали. Еще чаще мне приходит в голову мысль: выбросить все, оставить только натуральные деревянные, желательно неокрашенные, но пока не хватает мотивации. Иногда мы ходим в гости и видим просто горы игрушек. Оно очень радует Дамира и он все их готов трогать, щупать и изучать минут по 5-10 на каждую игрушку, ну максимум полчаса. Т.е. дома они нам и не нужны. Но! Все равно их становится все больше и больше. И с возрастом, видимо, не убавится. Поговорите со мной об этом. Нужно ли их хранить, нужно ли их раздаривать, когда пропадает интерес.

----------


## котенок

у нас тоже копятся потихоньку игрушки. Лежат все в пластиковом комоде и есть еще коробка под развивющии(вкладыши, сортеры, лото), еще правдо сидят в углу кровати мягкии игрушки, которым я бы ,наверное, нашла новых хозяев. (жуть как надоели эти пылесборники). Какие-то отдаю, каие-то на время убираю в коробку подальше. потом снову достаю,а другии убираю. Переодически перебераю , чтобы выбросить поломаные(в целях безопасности). Любимые игрушки меняются с возрастом. Сейчас очень любит вкладыши и пазлы, соответствено растет их количество. Я бы наверно хотела бы поменятся ими на анологичные с другими картинками, что бы непокупать их постоянно

----------


## yakudza

Кстати, это прекрасная идея обмениваться игрушками! Может создать темку с фотками, предлагаю то-то, взяла бы то-то. Только вопрос возникает, а если мы сломаем чужую игрушку, то как быть?

----------


## yakudza

У нас игрушек много. Основные лежат в небольшом контейнере у нас в комнате, а те, из которых выросли, или которые не пошли - в кроватке (вот для чего она нужна!) Иногда Вика до них добирается, вытаскивает, перебирает.

----------


## котенок

> Только вопрос возникает, а если мы сломаем чужую игрушку, то как быть?


я подразумеваю, что обмен на всегда. То что было наше стало ваше, и наоборот ваше-стало наше, и распоряжаемся дальше на наше усмотрение

----------


## Веснушка

у меня все в точности как у Skitaltseva))) тоже бывают такие порывы выбросить эти горы пластмассы...но пока не решаюсь, очень много уже убрала в кладовку под крышу, считай выкинула, но для моего сердца спокойнее...все же жалко...
причем Егор иногда выбирает в магазине ну прям низкопробные китайские дешевые игрушки. я покупаю, день-два он с ней не расстается, а потом когда интерес окончательно угасает я ее в кладовку)))
но полностью тоже от пластмассы не откажешься. у нас пластмассовая горка, машины опять же, да и конструкторы...а так все же стараюсь окружить его деревом, оно и приятнее...
хотя вот еще хочу заметить - не нужны нам пока игрушки, ну минут на 10...у нас страсть другая - КНИЖКИ!!!!)))их много и разных, но выбираю тоже тщательно.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Мы признаем только домик-палатку для игры в прятки, обожаем книжки, любим с пластелином возиться. На игрушки ноль внимания. Конечно, если приходим на детскую площадку, то нас интересуют все чужие игрушки. Еще мы любим перебирать конфеты в ярких шуршащих фантиках, случается и такое, что слопаем одну, пока мама за компьютером зазевалась. Любим побегать с кастрюлями и крышками. А вообще самое любимое занятие - это играть в маму, то есть если мама вытирает пыль, то Полина ходит следом и протирает влажными салфетками полочки, если мама застирывает Полинкины трусики, то надо стащить папину кепку и тоже ее прополоскать в ванной и т.д.

----------


## adel

И у нас копятся игрушки((( И мне это как то тоже не нравится. У меня у самой было не много игрушек и мне это нравилось , я их как то очень любила. Укладывала с собой спать и помню как то однажды мне подарили очередного медведя и я поняла что на кровати места почти нет  - помню какое то внутреннее раздрожение , мол зачем мне столько игрушек, я же не могу новых на полу держать))) Ну вообщем мне хочется чтобы мой деть тоже воспринимал их как друзей что ли, а ни как огромный ящик хлама. А тут еще свекровь тащит всю китайщину в дом :Frown: ( пищащую сверкающую пиликающую - и на все просьбы ноль эмоций , не понимает((( Сказала что мы жадные родители которые самодельных зайцев только ребенку дарим и деревянную машину некрасивую (не пищит ни красится - фу) И я ж не могу ее подарки выкидывать - она же все таки от души...

----------

